# What am I?



## _Hushy (Aug 3, 2016)

I need to draw an avatar. Not a 'fursona', just a species that represents me for FAF and fuzbutt related accounts. Given my amazing qualities what is generally used? I am quiet and probably won't go out of my way to talk to someone I don't know. People generally bother me. I'm uhh, sensitive I guess.. I'm awkward. I like interesting things.. space is nice. White fur, fluffy af tail. I will argue a point if you're wrong. I'm defensive apparently.. Oh and most importantly, it has to make for a fucking sexy anthro.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 3, 2016)

It sounds like a shy feline for me


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Aug 3, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I need to draw an avatar. Not a 'fursona', just a species that represents me for FAF and fuzbutt related accounts.


How long did I say that before I had a fursona?


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 3, 2016)

A miserable pile of secrets


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 3, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> A miserable pile of secrets



Much help.



Vince_Werewolf said:


> It sounds like a shy feline for me



May I ask why feline?  I've been using "CoderWolf" for gamer tags etc I was sort of hoping there was a wolf with particular somewhat related personality traits. It's just hard researching so many different types of wolves. I am interested in why you say feline though..


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Aug 3, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Much help.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask why feline?  I've been using "CoderWolf" for gamer tags etc I was sort of hoping there was a wolf with particular somewhat related personality traits. It's just hard researching so many different types of wolves. I am interested in why you say feline though..








:c


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## Nataku (Aug 3, 2016)

If you like wolves use a wolf. You can use whatever critter you want.
Its just that of the personality traits you listed, 'shy to strangers' is the only one that really applies to wolves. Any type of wolf.

Whereas many more of those traits apply to felines. Defensive, not going out of their way to interact (stuck up cat but? This is basically their defining feature), silent (stealthy cat),  awkward (just look at all the fail videos out there), you like 'interesting' things (show a cat a laser dot and watch intense lock on mode actvate), argumentative (ever had a cat just meow and meow and meow.... And then refuse to stay off the counters)

So I give you a white, fluffy, potential for sexy anthros critter: Turkish angora cat.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

Cat, because I want to convert everyone to cats, than I will love all, and make you all my Furry army B)

But you like fluffy af tails, too?! Can be an Anthro version of my Dragon Wolf species (Xenodire) haha they have fluffy AF tails ;3

www.furaffinity.net: Torturous Requiem Reference Sheet *NOT MY ART* by DravenDonovan

Or just be a wolf with a long AF fluffy tail, that is white.  Make it your own species.


----------



## Half (Aug 3, 2016)

My first thought is a Maltese, a small kind of Dog. 

Nearly all of my encounters with them have only reinforced my idea that they're private and a bit defensive of their owners. My neighbor and aunt both had one, and both of the dogs would avoid people if they could. They'd only really stuck to their respective owners, but showed great affection for them. They seemed more interested in things we brought over with us than us ourselves. 
Oh, and it's white and fluffy, if that helps.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 3, 2016)

White skunk?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 3, 2016)

Half said:


> My first thought is a Maltese, a small kind of Dog.
> 
> Nearly all of my encounters with them have only reinforced my idea that they're private and a bit defensive of their owners. My neighbor and aunt both had one, and both of the dogs would avoid people if they could. They'd only really stuck to their respective owners, but showed great affection for them. They seemed more interested in things we brought over with us than us ourselves.
> Oh, and it's white and fluffy, if that helps.


Small dogs are hardly ever the quiet type, though xD


----------



## Half (Aug 3, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Small dogs are hardly ever the quiet type, though xD


The ones I've interacted with were. They only really made much noise when they were close to their owners, and it was usually just 'happy panting', if I recall.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll give a more thought out reply when works over. I am watching the thread and appreciative 

I think it's just hard cos my favourite thing is a commission for someone else xD I want what I choose to be able to look as good to me.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Well in all honesty you could fit as being a wolf.  They are pretty quiet.  About the only sounds they make are yips, growls and howls.  
Barking (especially for little to no reason) is a dog developed thing, and not something the wolf does.
They are also shy, believe it or not.  Unless you are a fellow pack mate, they will normally try and avoid you.  They will analyze you by pacing back and forth before even attempting to come and smell you, and you normally have to put your back to them to get them to even do that.  
After smelling you, they tend to turn their backs to you and only allow you to pet their rump haha.  
They actually have a very quiet walk to their step.  They almost prance rather than stride.  Their pads are actually more dense, it seems, compared to a dog's pads, so you don't normally hear the clanking sound of claws.  
They aren't, "OMFG love me!" Either.  Even if you own one, and have done so since a pup, they are normally very 'standoffish' but they will howl for you if you leave, apparently xD 
But yeah, all and all your personality could easily fit the wolf.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Nataku said:


> If you like wolves use a wolf. You can use whatever critter you want.
> Its just that of the personality traits you listed, 'shy to strangers' is the only one that really applies to wolves. Any type of wolf.
> 
> Whereas many more of those traits apply to felines. Defensive, not going out of their way to interact (stuck up cat but? This is basically their defining feature), silent (stealthy cat),  awkward (just look at all the fail videos out there), you like 'interesting' things (show a cat a laser dot and watch intense lock on mode actvate), argumentative (ever had a cat just meow and meow and meow.... And then refuse to stay off the counters)
> ...



Thank you! I reeally like that idea. Thanks for the thought out answer. I might have a go at that. i do like wolves but idk I'll see what happens



DravenDonovan said:


> Well in all honesty you could fit as being a wolf.  They are pretty quiet.  About the only sounds they make are yips, growls and howls.
> Barking (especially for little to no reason) is a dog developed thing, and not something the wolf does.
> They are also shy, believe it or not.  Unless you are a fellow pack mate, they will normally try and avoid you.  They will analyze you by pacing back and forth before even attempting to come and smell you, and you normally have to put your back to them to get them to even do that.
> After smelling you, they tend to turn their backs to you and only allow you to pet their rump haha.
> ...



I might have to try both now xD

as for the small dogs, I think the bigger ones tend to be more intelligent.. I'll think about it all and see what I decide.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> White skunk?



I'm not that smelly


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Thank you! I reeally like that idea. Thanks for the thought out answer. I might have a go at that. i do like wolves but idk I'll see what happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A floofy wolf cat would be mighty cute xD


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Much help.
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask why feline?  I've been using "CoderWolf" for gamer tags etc I was sort of hoping there was a wolf with particular somewhat related personality traits. It's just hard researching so many different types of wolves. I am interested in why you say feline though..


If it's a wolf, then you'll be a great Omega Wolf.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> If it's a wolf, then you'll be a great Omega Wolf.



Isn't that at like, the bottom of the ladder? I suppose it's accurate xD


----------



## Vince_Werewolf (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Isn't that at like, the bottom of the ladder? I suppose it's accurate xD


I'm sorry if that is direct and/or a tad offensive.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

Vince_Werewolf said:


> I'm sorry if that is direct and/or a tad offensive.



Nahh don't worry bro, I did say I was a quiet one.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

Doesn't really have to be the omega.  Can just be a submissive member of the pack.  Omegas (or lone wolves with no real role in the pack, yet) don't always stay with that title and may prove themselves worthy to be a part of the pack.


----------



## Simo (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I need to draw an avatar. Not a 'fursona', just a species that represents me for FAF and fuzbutt related accounts. Given my amazing qualities what is generally used? I am quiet and probably won't go out of my way to talk to someone I don't know. People generally bother me. I'm uhh, sensitive I guess.. I'm awkward. I like interesting things.. space is nice. White fur, fluffy af tail. I will argue a point if you're wrong. I'm defensive apparently.. Oh and most importantly, it has to make for a fucking sexy anthro.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Go with A Samoyed. Very nice dogs, and good at pulling sleds even. But they do tend to ne nice, and not overly shy, from the one's I've met.

Maybe a Pomeranian?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Doesn't really have to be the omega.  Can just be a submissive member of the pack.  Omegas (or lone wolves with no real role in the pack, yet) don't always stay with that title and may prove themselves worthy to be a part of the pack.



I'll prove myself one day 



Simo said:


> Go with A Samoyed. Very nice dogs, and good at pulling sleds even. But they do tend to ne nice, and not overly shy, from the one's I've met.
> 
> Maybe a Pomeranian?



Maybe  I'll do some googlings


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

@_Hushy i know ya will ;P


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

:3

Sometimes it's good to be on the bottom.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 4, 2016)

I figured it out. The white fur, defensive attitude, lack of noodles... 



Spoiler










 This is what you were going for right?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 4, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> :3
> 
> Sometimes it's good to be on the bottom.


That's what he said


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 4, 2016)

An attack helicopter

An ewok.
Jar Jar

George Lucas

Or Rogues Pierre


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Your Avatar does not HAVE to be your Fursona, you know. 

I use a Hydralisk from Starcraft and it's awesome.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't want a fursona


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 5, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I don't want a fursona


FURSONA =
FREAKING
UTENSIL
RAIDING
STEVEN'S
OVERSIZED
NECK
ACID


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> FURSONA =
> FREAKING
> UTENSIL
> RAIDING
> ...



Ohh! I could use one of those.


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 5, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> I don't want a fursona


If it isn't a Fursona, can call it an OC (original character).  He'll still be your character, and original to you :3


----------



## FlannelFox (Aug 5, 2016)

You don't want a sona but you're putting this effort into coming up with a character that very well represents you...
Is it possible to accidently fursona?


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

Shh.


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 5, 2016)

Carve an animal open and wear their skin as your friend or family stitches it up over you. Bam, instant suit + zombiesona.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

Ziplone said:


> Carve an animal open and wear their skin as your friend or family stitches it up over you. Bam, instant suit + zombiesona.



But how do I do that without them figuring out I'm a furry?


----------



## Ziplone (Aug 5, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> But how do I do that without them figuring out I'm a furry?


tell them you are a hardened killer? that should confuzzle them.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

Ohh they already know that bit.. this should go down well then. Thank you.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 5, 2016)

So, I tried drawing. I can't draw :/
Does anyone have a tutorial video that isn't straight on at the head and also specifies how facial features should be located and drawn for particular effects and stuff?

Thanks.


----------

